# Plant on Coconut Shell-Petco



## donovan (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Everyone! I bought this half shell coconut with plant at the local Petco 3 weeks ago. It was doing ok until recently. Plant is starting to die off. Can anyone give me some direction on what kind of plant it is and what I am doing wrong?
Cycled 5 gallon Aquarius bow front tank with fluorescent lighting.
Home to 1 Petco Baby Girl Betta who is quite happy!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think it's a African water fern. Do you add any sort of fertilizer?


----------



## donovan (Jun 24, 2014)

No. Do you think this is what I need?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Flourish comprehensive supplement might help. Is that only plant you have? If so, you wouldn't need a lot. All plants need food just like fish.


----------



## donovan (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you! Will try to find that tomorrow.


----------

